# tall woman short guy



## shinydome (Jun 24, 2015)

i'm a tall german woman, standing proud 6'2" without heels. i love to wear high heeIs, the higher the better, even at home. my actual boyfriend is 5'8" tall. he loves my long legs, and he doesn't care when i'm much taller than him going out and wearing high heels, me neither. but the looks of some people disturb me, the more some ugly comments. any tall woman here (who loves high heels like me) want to exchange minds?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm  not as tall as you but, I'm 5'10" in my bare feet and once dated a guy that was 5'7". I found his confidence to still be the who he is even though society says he should be the taller one, sexy as hell! At the end of the day it's you and that man. Who cares what other people think or say. It only matters if you let it matter.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 24, 2015)

Screw what they think. It's their problem, not yours.


----------



## SassyDove (Jun 25, 2015)

Totally agreed! Glad your man isn't the one being weird about it - many shorter men do succumb to the societal pressure and feel emasculated when their gal is the taller one. Kudos to him!


----------



## Isra Yassin (Nov 13, 2015)

Im very traditional in that I prefer the man to be talle. Most women are not tall in the first place. 
  Than again, I love seeing couples. I dont care  if youre taller! love is beautiful!!! dont pay these people any mind. Some people have no home training. You can do nothing to help these people and neither should you. Do you. Trust me,even if it was the other way around..they would still find something to gawk at.
  You cant control your height. Its funny how when people make fun of someone being black or overweight itts racist and rude. However, making fun of someone's height is ok? whether they are not tall or very tall.
  Its disgusting! heightism is a form of racism. Nobody should be made to feel less than because of how they were created.
  Focus on you and your wonderful man! pay those people DUST


----------



## CrissCrossX (Feb 18, 2016)

People are assholes, be yourselves.


----------



## deedrr (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm taller than my husband. Honestly I never notice.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Mar 16, 2016)

Ignore outsiders.  Their opinions on your life don't really matter.  Wear all of the heels you want they are wonderful! As long as you and your bf don't care that's all that matters. I almost always wear heels but I'm only 5'0" haha.  If I were over 6'0" though I would still be wearing heels.


----------



## carlagodoy (Jun 16, 2016)

my husband is very short!thats why i can`t wear high heels


----------



## bailsquad (Jun 5, 2017)

shinydome said:


> i'm a tall german woman, standing proud 6'2" without heels. i love to wear high heeIs, the higher the better, even at home. my actual boyfriend is 5'8" tall. he loves my long legs, and he doesn't care when i'm much taller than him going out and wearing high heels, me neither. but the looks of some people disturb me, the more some ugly comments. any tall woman here (who loves high heels like me) want to exchange minds?



Well, I'm not really tall as you. By the way, just go with what you really want to wear. Don't be affected with what others would want to say as long as you are not doing anything wrong to them. What matters most is your boyfriend accepts and loves you completely.


----------



## toupeemoor (Jun 14, 2017)

Don't mind them but I suggest don't wear heels when you are together.


----------



## LipNSmack (Jul 6, 2017)

I think, women who look at you two weird are insecure because they don't have your long, beautiful legs, and the men looking at you two weird is envious that they couldn't land a supermodel-like partner. When people react negatively over something, more often than not they're just bitter. So don't let their hate bring you down. As long as you and your beau are happy, then that's all that matters.


----------



## nickianders (Nov 29, 2017)

It doesn't matter to me. I'm lower than my girlfriend and no one laughs at me


----------

